# will my baby koi and gold fish survive over the winter



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

will my baby koi and gold fish survive over the winter


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

In an outdoor pond? I doubt it... If it doesn't get too cold you should be ok, and so far the weather seems to be chilly, but not cold. If the temperature drops under about 5C or so, though, I'd put them indoors.

Also, and im not certain on this, but I've heard and read that koi go into almost a dormant state if the water drops below 5C or so...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I had my Koi and goldfish outside last winter in a 150 tub with a 100 watt heater and an air stone.
at one point the ice was 5" thick in an area 4 feet from the airstone embedded in the ice was a 9" Koi, it did not survive.

This year my pond is 4.5 foot deep with a coil of 3/4" Polly pipe buried under it and a pump circulating the water through the Polly pipe to temper the water to the temperature at 4.5 feet, generally about 50 F year around.

If your pond is in the ground and 4 ft deep you should be OK so long as you have an device/heater/airstone to keep a section of the surface from freezing over.


----------



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

It is best to house your baby koi indoors over the winter as their immune system is not quite as strong. The minimum requirement for koi fish should be 4 feet deep to allow your fish to stay on the bottom where its warmest during the freezing winter months.



> If your pond is in the ground and 4 ft deep you should be OK so long as you have an device/heater/airstone to keep a section of the surface from freezing over.


This is essential for gases to exchange, a deicer will do the job. If not do NOT break the ice with a hammer or any tools, pour boiling hot water to create a hole and be sure to check regularly. Dropping a heater into your pond will really help them as well.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

we have a de icer


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We had baby goldfish survive last year in the pond with nothing turned on.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

we have baby koi and gold fish


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

mine survive every year with no special care or heaters and it's only 2 feet deep. the fish just settle to the bottom and ride out the winter in the rocks and debris there


----------

